# The Coffeeboys



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

As someone setting up a cafe business I'm always looking for new sources of info. Having read the first book by The Coffeeboys and found it useful, I attended their workshop at Caffe Culture.

My original positive opinion of them has been thoroughly reversed, I'm sorry to say, so I just wondered if anyone on here has any experience of working with them/using their consulting services.

To elaborate, I worked in business consulting for a long time (e.g. 5 years with Deloitte), and when I see these two guys in action I see the same thing I've seen countless bad consultants doing. Selling, selling, selling.

It seems to me that they were once interested in sharing their knowledge to HELP others, but that they've realised they can make more money by talking a good talk. For example, they are now pushing their Mastermind group, a kind of social network or thinktank for cafe owners. Sounds good, but at £1000 membership fees per MONTH most independent cafe owners would need to increase their net sales by £100k per annum (and/or reduce costs) to recoup this. To me it feels exploitative. But that's just the impression I got from their sales pitch...sorry... workshop.

Don't get me wrong, coffee consultants are a good thing when they place their clients' needs first. I just feel that these two have lost their way and become 'suits'.

Would love to hear any opposing or agreeing comments.


----------



## MyMocca (May 10, 2011)

I have read the book and found it very helpful. I can't judge if you're right or wrong but I think a business is a business. I.e. a consultancy business has different products on the shelves too and as a customer I can choose from those various products. As for the coffee boys I see they have different products on different shelves. Their book is the cheapest way to get useful info. Then you can step up and buy their consultancy by the hour or as a full packet. Are you already driving the Mercedes you now have the oportunity to enter into a network conducted by them.

But what do I know......


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Good in theory, but in practise it doesn't happen that way, sadly. Once a consultant becomes sales-focused rather than solution-focused then you don't get value for money any more. You end up paying them for the privilege of hearing them try to sell. I paid £60 for their workshop and a lot of it was self-promotion. There was absolutely zero 'workshop' or participation. If they'd just focused on the advertised subject matter (how to set up a cafe) I'd have been happy. But selling took over. I'd be reluctant to pay for one hour of consulting with them because I know that at least half of it would be me providing info, a quarter would be them selling me their products, and only 15 minutes would be useful to me.


----------



## beatule (Mar 23, 2011)

I've read their book and whilst I found some of their advice useful I thought they came across as quite arrogant guys. What put me off mostly was the statement where they said that during visits to their clients they would only stay in high standard hotels..obviously at the expense of their clients.


----------



## Sues coffee (Dec 31, 2011)

After watching a few of their blog videos I got the feeling that they have realised they can make more money selling their books/consultancy etc. than running coffee shops. So I can't see how they can give the best consultancy whilst they are also trying to sell their stuff. I have ordered their books though as I think they look pretty good and they do get good feedback but I'm not sure I would use them for consultancy.

On a similar vain I have seen a few training workshops from the London school of coffee, has anyone been on one of those courses?


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

I liked their books, particularly the last one (Setting Up and Managing Your Own Coffee Bar). I think their consultancy is more geared towards independent chains (or maturing independents looking to grow).


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

Sues coffee said:


> ...
> 
> On a similar vain I have seen a few training workshops from the London school of coffee, has anyone been on one of those courses?


I was on a cupping course with LSC a few years ago - nice setup. Most of the comments I've heard about the barista courses have been positive.


----------



## bdt (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm reading the Setting Up and Managing a Coffee Bar book just now and finding it a good read. Very interesting and definitely not at all dry. I think their 52 ways book is more aimed at established business owners but I'm intending to order it shortly as I'm sure it's all still very relevant whether your already trading or still at the planning stage.

I'm going to Caffe Culture in May and briefly toyed with the idea of attending the masterclass - £127+VAT now if I'm not mistaken but that's inflation for you eh!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Last year they were half price on the day


----------



## bdt (Sep 13, 2011)

I see they offer a half hour 1-2-1 telephone consultation with one of the guys afterwards which is fine in theory but I'm sceptical as to how much benefit could be gained in such a short period of time. I'd guess a fair bit of that 30 mins would be spent selling you the idea of paying for further consultancy work which would be way out of my budget for now anyway.

Think I'll stick to the books which, by all accounts, seem very good.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

The books are great


----------



## guernseygirl (Mar 26, 2012)

I've read both their books which I found very helpful. I also went to the LSC "starting your own coffee shop" which again I found very helpful. Between the two they covered similar ground but at least with the LSC you could ask questions etc. The barista training was the most helpful part of the LSC course. I am opening in 8 weeks so still waiting to see just how helpful it's all been.


----------

